# teichrand und kapillarsperre



## schorschle10 (6. Apr. 2012)

hallo!!

habe eine frage:


wenn man eine Kapillarsperre macht bleibt doch bei regen immer das wasser dort stehen weil ja die folie nach oben hochgezogen wurde ist das sinvoll? siehe bilder

kann man auch wie in der kleinen grafik gezeigt dies mit erde auffüllen?


vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Doc (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

Mit Erde? :shock


----------



## Joerg (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

Hallo schorschle10,
herzlich Willkommen.

Kannst du deinen Teich etwas genauer beschreiben?
Auf den letzten Fotos sieht es so aus, als ob du einfach noch ein Folienstück über die bestehende gelegt hast.
Das geht ohne zu verkleben so nicht. In den Zwischenraum zwischen den beiden läuft dann das Wasser durch.


----------



## schorschle10 (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

hallo!!

ja du hast recht es sind  Folienstücke auf die eigendliche teichfolie gelegt worden, nur provisorisch um beschädigungen  während der Arbeit zu vermeiden die werden nicht verbaut.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

Hallo Schorschle,

Ja natürlich bleibt dort das Wasser stehen.
Und wenn Du das ganze noch mit Erde füllst dann hast Du schon einen Ufergraben,
in diesem Ufergraben finden die meisten Teichpflanzen ideale Wachstumsvoraussetzungen.
Wenn Du noch Deinen Damm mit gesandeten Ufermatten bedeckst, dann wird auch bei
längerer Trockenheit der Ufergraben mit Wasser versorgt.
Dass die Nährstoffe vom Ufergraben in den Teichgelangen ist normalerweise ausgeschlossen,
da im Ufergraben das Wasser schneller verdunstet als im Teich.
Klick bei mir auf Teichumbau, dann siehst Du wie man so einen Ufergraben macht.

LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

Hallo Jörg,



> Auf den letzten Fotos sieht es so aus, als ob du einfach noch ein Folienstück über die bestehende gelegt hast.
> Das geht ohne zu verkleben so nicht. In den Zwischenraum zwischen den beiden läuft dann das Wasser durch.



da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen, ich habe das bei mir seit Jahren verwirklicht und kann
über keinen Nennenswerten Wasserverlust berichten.
Allerdings geht bei mir die Folie vom Ufergraben unter die Folie des Teiches.

LG Markus


----------



## Joerg (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

Hallo Markus,
ich hatte bei an einer Stelle, wo die Folie noch sichtbar war, Steinfolie aufgelegt.
Dort sind dann Pflanzen eingewachsen. Eine Kapilarsperre soll ja gerade das verhindern.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

Hallo Jörg,
das ist schon richtig, dass eine Kapilarsperre das Austreten von Wasser verhindern soll.
Es stellt sich ja hier die Frage was Schorschle eigentlich will.
Wenn er nur eine Kapilarsperre will, ist es mit Sicherheit sinnvoller die bestehende Folie
einfach hochstellen, wie das ja schon oft im Forum beschrieben wurde.
Ich wollte ja nur aufzeigen, dass es auch nachträglich möglich ist eine Folie für einen Ufer-
graben unter die bestehende Teichfolie zu legen.
Ich will nicht bezweifeln, dass ein paar Tropfen zwischen den zwei Folien vielleicht durch-
sickern aber der Wasserverlust ist definitiv vernachlässigbar.
Da geht wesentlich mehr Wasser durch Verdunstung flöten.
Diese Erfahrung kann ich jetzt nach 3 Jahren so stehen lassen.

LG Markus


----------



## Joerg (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

Hallo Markus,
ich hab auch wenig Probleme mit Wasserverlust, erinnert mich daran mal alle 3 Tage 1m³ nachzufüllen.
Seit ich die Folie entfernt habe, ist deutlich weniger weggegangen. Da waren aber auch ordentlich lange Pfefferminzwurzeln drin. 

Damit niemand auf falsche Ideen kommt. Folie sollte man zum verlängern ankleben.
Mit dem richtigen Material ist das auch für den "nicht Fachmann" zu bewerkstelligen.
Wobei es einen Unterschied zwischen PVC und EPDM gibt.

Ich habe so einen Graben bei mir nicht. Die Folie geht am Rand steil hoch, das wars.


----------



## schorschle10 (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

hallo!!

habe nur dei kapillarsperre angelegt weil ich es gelesen habe dass man die auf alle Fälle brauchen würde möchte aber keine sumpfzone (im Ufergraben) haben.

würde gerne mit erde auffüllen, dann mit Steinen den teichrand belegen- brauch ich dann überhaupt so eine Kapillarsperre?

oder was würde ihr mir empfehlen?



ich hoffe ich habe mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt

vielen dank im voraus für eure hilfe


----------



## Joerg (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

Hallo schorschle10,
Erde ist auf jeden Fall eine ungünstige Lösung. Diese enthält viele Nährstoffe, die dann das Algenwachstum fördert.
Du könntest doch alles mit Steinen, Kies ... auffüllen. Sieht dann auch harmonischer aus.


----------



## schorschle10 (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

hallo Moderlieschenking !!

Habe die Bilder von deinem Teich angeschaut sieht klasse aus!!

wie hast du denn die Ufermatte gesandet?
geht da der sand nicht wieder raus wenn die matte im wasser hängt?


sorry für die viele fragen

besten dank und schöne ostern an alle


----------



## schorschle10 (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarsperre*

hallo jörg!

besten dank für die schnelle antwort 

allso sollte ich die kapillarsperre einbauen?


besten dank


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

Hallo Schorschle,

schaust Du hier http://https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33892/?q=Ufermatte/page-3, da habe ich es beschrieben, wie das am besten geht

LG Markus


----------



## schorschle10 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

hallo Moderlieschenking!!


besten dank für den link


schöne ostern


----------



## schorschle10 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

hallo Moderlieschenking!!

Habe deine anleitung wegen besanden von den Ufermatten gelesen, was ist deine erfahrung mit dem sand der da eingerieben wird löst der sich nicht mit der zeit im Wasser von der Ufermatte?


Kann ich das mit der Kapillarsperre  in Verbindung mit der Ufermatte so machen wie auf meiner skizze?

würde mich sehr über Antworten und Meinungen sehr freuen


bsten dank


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

Hallo Schorschle,
ich habe mal Deine Zeichnung ein klein wenig verändert. 
Die Ufermatte braucht gar nicht soo lang zu sein. (je leichter die Steine und je dünner die Steinschicht, dann muss man halt nochmal überlegen)
 
Es langt einfach die Folie zwischen den Steinen aufzustellen.

Das könntest Du in der untersten bzw. in den unteren 2 Steinschichten machen (ganz unten würde ich es noch nicht machen, denn ein Regen kann einen Teich ganz gut füllen)
und dann oben drauf noch eine schicht drüber, damit man die Folie nicht mehr sieht.

Du wirst aber nicht umhin kommen gelegentlich die Kappilarsperre zu kontrollieren, damit nicht unbemekrt sie irgendwo mal abknickt oder sich Wurzeln 'drüber schleichen'.


----------



## schorschle10 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

hallo Zermalmer!

erstmal besten dank für deine Antwort 

wie meinst du das genau    -ganz unten würde ich es noch nicht machen, denn ein Regen kann einen Teich ganz gut füllen- ?


habe meine skizze überarbeitet ziemlich steil hinten an der kante kann da leider nicht viel flach machen wegen mauer

vielen dank


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

Hallo Schorschle (oder gibts vielleicht nen kürzeren einfacher zu tippenden Vornamen?  ),
Also, rein Theoretisch kannst Du die Folie (sofern flexibel genug... hab nicht nachgeschaut ob Du PVC oder EPDM hast) schon in wenigen cm aufstellen zwischen Kieselsteinen, Schotter oder anderem stabilen Steinen und Fertig.

Generell hat aber eine Folie zum einen eine eigen Kappilarwirkung (im Neuzustand ist die, meiner Meinung nach sehr gering), aber mit dauer des liegens, den Algen und dem Schmutz usw. steigt die 'Förderhöhe' ...
Nach längerem liegen kann man mitunter beobachten, dass es über dem Wasserspiegel trotzdem nass an der Folie ist.

Es ist also erstmal Sinnvoll die Folie nicht nur 2-5cm aufzurichten, sondern schon so 8-15cm.
(wenn es nachher doch weniger sein kann oder hier andere mich in meinen Angaben korrigieren können, dann langen sicher auch geringere Werte)
Und mit 





> ganz unten würde ich es noch nicht machen, denn ein Regen kann einen Teich ganz gut füllen


 meine ich einfach, dass man nicht vergessen darf, dass es halt auch mal mehrere Tage wie aus Eimern schütten kann, und schwupps hat man einen Teich der überläuft und im schlimmsten Fall sogar durch das Überlaufen Erde und Nährstoffe zurück in den Teich spült (hängt halt vom Gelände ab)
Da macht es dann z.B. auch Sinn, dass man die Folie runherum gleich hoch aufstellt, aber an einer definierten Stelle die Folie doch abknickt, damit das Wasser gezielt an eine Stelle im Garten ablaufen kann... z.B. vom Haus weg oder Richtung eins Gefälles.
Stichworte:gewollter bzw. gezielter Überlauf.

Hoffe das hilft Dir erstmal


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarspeere*

Hallo Schorschle,
ich hab Dir Deine Zeichnung abgeändert, so wie ich das machen würde.
Das rote sollen übrigens frostfeste Natursteine sein, so hab ich das bei mir
auch an einer Seite gelöst, das schaut in meinen Augen gut aus und
funktioniert einwandfrei.

LG Markus


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarsperre*

Moin.

Wenn die Geländesituation exakt so ist, wie auf der Skizze (Teich liegt tiefer als Umland), dann muss man für mögliche (Stark)Regenereignisse Vorkehrungen treffen!
Läuft dann Wasser in den Teich, hat man einen Nährstoffeintrag, der sich ziemlich sicher erst nach Monaten/Jahren wieder in den Griff bekommen lässt.
Zusätzliche Nährstoffe bedeuten in dem Falle vor allem mehr Algen!


----------



## schorschle10 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarsperre*

hallo!

vielen dank an alle für eure hilfe.

welche steine am teichrand könnt ihr mir empfehlen (sorte und grösse der Steine)?

Moderlieschenking könntest du mir noch deine Erfahrung sagen wegen der besandung der ufermatten ob sich der sand hält (da wo die Ufermatten im Wasser sind) ? wäre super

vielen dank und sorry für die vielen fragen 


schöne ostern


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarsperre*

hallo,

dem Gewicht nach ist das meiste des Sandes nach wie vor in der Ufermatte.

Der Sand der oberflächig auf der Ufermatte ist, den spült es schon ab, aber den eingewaschenen
Sand, den bringt man nicht mehr so leicht raus.

LG Markus


----------



## schorschle10 (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarsperre*

hallo!

Moderlieschenking vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort



danke


----------



## sundri (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarsperre*

Hallo, ich klinke mich kurz ein, Ihr redet hier von zwei Folien für Teich und Ufergraben. Ist das durch nachträglichen Anbau bedingt? Ich will komplett neue Folie für den Teich kaufen und die gleich in den Ufergraben ziehen. Geht das oder nuss ich das trennen?

lG Sundri


----------



## Kolja (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarsperre*

Hallo Sundri,

die Folie kann in einem Stück verlegt werden.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarsperre*

Hallo Sundri,

nein, natürlich kann die Folie auch in einem Stück verlegt werden.
Ich machte das damals bei meinem Teich eher aus einer Not heraus und bemerkte
dabei, dass es auch möglich ist den Teich und den Ufergraben separat zu machen.
Dies ist lediglich eine Möglichkeit auch nachträglich noch einen Ufergraben anzubringen.
Viele glauben mir das nicht, dass dies machbar ist, aber es funktioniert.
Irgendwo war dies bei meinem Teichumbau auch eine Kostenfrage, denn sonst hätte ich
nochmals 24 m² mehr Folie gebraucht.
So konnte ich die Folie vom alten Teich verwenden und sparte mir immerhin 120 €.

LG Markus


----------



## schorschle10 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarsperre*

hallo __ Moderlieschen,

habe mich für die Ufermatten entschieden, kann ich den normalen Spielsand (ph Neutral) für die besandung der Ufermatten nehmen oder hast du einen spezellen Tipp?


im voraus vielen dank


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarsperre*

Hallo Schorschle,

ich hab bei uns in der Kiesgrube  Bausand genommen.
Die haben bei uns sogar einen noch feineren Sand - der geht schon eher in die Richtung
Schweisssand - der war natürlich optimal, da die kleineren Partikel noch besser in die
Ufermatte eindringen.
Nachdem Du den Sand auf die Ufermatte aufgebracht hast, ist es am besten wenn
Du diese dann mit einem Gartenschlauch abspritzt - so dringt der Sand gleich in
die Ufermatte ein.

LG Markus


----------



## schorschle10 (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: teichrand und kapillarsperre*

hallo Moderlieschenking,


Vielen dank  für die schnelle Hilfe


----------

